# My Latest Vintage



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Garrard gents 9ct gold manual wind watch from 1963 with box and papers, the box is like new.

I am getting a real fondness for vintage watches. I love the sub-dial at 6 on this one and the contrast of black hands and numerals against an off-white background, and it has drilled lugs. Notice that the font used for the numerals is very similar to Omega Planet Ocean.

The watch was running a couple of minutes slowly. I took it to my watchmaker for a service and he was of the opinion that it had never been opened, although it appears someone had tried. It is now running sweetly and time-keeping is very accurate.

Pretty chuffed overall.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous

:inlove:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

What a great looking watch. Beautiful.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

oh yes-thats my style as well


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

That's class Ian. :thumbsup: Nice one.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

a beauty


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Stunning watch what movement does it have, they used to use Cyma and other high quality makes.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ian I love it :thumbup: - what is not to like?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a real beauty Ian, pure class on your wrist, what's not to like. Well done :thumbsup: .


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Very , very classy & classic looking..........Neil


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Always nice to see a lovely watch.... but it always fascinates me when the box is as this one is too.. immaculate!!!

Enjoy.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Like that one


----------

